# Weather patterns - what is going on?



## margesimpson (Aug 28, 2003)

wow, the toledo area is not getting any precip this year at all... and the 14 day looks dry... could this be it with the exception of the annual spring dumping of wet snow??


----------



## randy1617 (Dec 7, 2003)

i would have to say that the winter is over for toledo i think spring is right around the corner so get those mowers warmed up because we are going to have 2 a gallon for gas and it is going to be hot.


----------

